# Cams 1V-6P Rhinestone machines - any video tutorials available?



## sharlaL (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello, we recently purchased two Cams 1V-6P Rhinestone machines (older units). We would like to know if there is anyone willing to videotape themselves or train us on these machines. We would gladly be willing to pay for the services and time. Thank


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

sharlaL said:


> Hello, we recently purchased two Cams 1V-6P Rhinestone machines (older units). We would like to know if there is anyone willing to videotape themselves or train us on these machines. We would gladly be willing to pay for the services and time. Thank


Hi,
I don't know where you are located but you might try SWF East and see if they will train you. They sell and service the units.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2008)

WHere are you located?


----------



## buckywebb (Aug 4, 2009)

We own 3 Cams 1V-6P Rhinestone machines. We bought our From Mesa Distributors and would not recommend anyone to have them teach you how to use the Cams Machine. They were Horrible when we got our first one. We can repair and fix any thing on
the machines. If you have questions Give us a call @888-745-7771. Our Website is Women's Rhinestones - Rhinestones Gone Wild


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Funny Bucky, I thought the same thing about Mesa and their training. We don't have a Cams from them but we do have a DTG printer from them and I was not at all impressed with how they did their training at all. They will bend over backwards to get the sale, but then once they think they have the sale you don't mean much at all to them anymore. Sorry to get off the subject, just thought I was the only one that may have felt that way about Mesa, glad to know it wasn't me.


----------



## buckywebb (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes i totally agree.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

sharlaL,

what is your location. I'm sure that someone in the forum is located near you. When you say older do you mean the first generation or the second generation? If it is the first generation machine they are different from the second generation and they don't make some of the parts for them now so you might want to get a few of them in stock before you can't find them anymore. If you are near Tampa will be glad to help but I think you need a couple of hours with someone in your shop - you can try via video or phone but a few hours with someone in the shop would be a big help.


----------



## buckywebb (Aug 4, 2009)

HAving trouble with your CAMS 1V-6P? No one willing to help you? Hearing stories if you didnt buy it from us then we cant help you. Call me I can help and more than willing to. Nothing we cant help you with> Bucky Webb We own our own CAMS and had a hard time finding anyone to help us. We figured it out. 480-612-7321


----------



## suszyblue (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,
I Have 1v-6p cams machine and instead of gemaster software i was given decostudio lite (apparently) the upgrade to gemaster however, i can not get any communication between cams and pc, i have ran all tests and the cams machine functions fine in test mode. I would really like some help if anyone can solve my dilema.
Kind Regards
Sue


----------



## freshpopcorn (Aug 20, 2013)

suszyblue said:


> Hi,
> I Have 1v-6p cams machine and instead of gemaster software i was given decostudio lite (apparently) the upgrade to gemaster however, i can not get any communication between cams and pc, i have ran all tests and the cams machine functions fine in test mode. I would really like some help if anyone can solve my dilema.
> Kind Regards
> Sue




Did you ever get the communications problem solved? I just bought a used 1v6p and when connecting to my computer using the USB it wont let me upload any of my files.
It just opens up a place to save it on my computer only.


Also, does anyone know where to oil the machine? I talked with Allen at Coldesi but he never sent me any videos or info on the process.
Dont want to ruin anything so want to make sure.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You might want to start a new thread - you grabbed a 3 year old thread.


----------

